# TCT my first pneumatic prop



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

I hosted a make and Take a few months ago for a TCT and this is how mine turned out. This was my first and for sure not the last pneumatic prop. I already have another cylender and valve just working on what to do with it. It will be for a new prop next year I already have to many unfinshed props to get done for this year.


----------



## malibooman (Aug 18, 2006)

That turned out great.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I love it Steve, turned out very well!


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN (Jul 19, 2009)

That looks good I like the speed that it pops out.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Well done. I like how his head kind of jiggles back and forth once he pops up.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That is great! But you are in trouble now. You have been hooked!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

The Watcher said:


> That is great! But you are in trouble now. You have been hooked!


That's the truth. I started out with a TCT type prop last year, and am adding 3 more pneumatic props to my haunt this year:googly:

The fear (of pneumatics) is gone....the fear is gone away


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Excellent. Love how fast it is.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

*pneumatics*



The Watcher said:


> That is great! But you are in trouble now. You have been hooked!


The only reason I have not made more yet is time and money. I do have the supplies to make another I just need to get the material for a solid frame. I want to do some kind of coffin jumper.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Great job nice fast motion.


----------



## Mudbeast (Aug 14, 2009)

Great Job, Did you use a double acting cylinder or single acting?


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Mudbeast said:


> Great Job, Did you use a double acting cylinder or single acting?


Used a double. I like the slam shut noise. It is really loud


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Cool! I am doing the same thing this year my first Pneumatic prop as well. I have just tested the cylinder and the valve I just need to get a can and build the frame and the controller. I will probably use a motion sensor for this one. It has been just too hot to work in the garage.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Whoa!! Very cool!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I looks great. I like the action on it and the sound.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

joker said:


> The fear (of pneumatics) is gone....the fear is gone away


I still have mine- I really need to study up on it for next year. Anyway, great job- congrats!


----------

